# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  DDoS (distributed denial of service – распределенная атака на отказ в обслуживании)

## SDA

В этой статье рассматриваются основы DDoS атак, как они работают, что делать, если вы стали целью атаки, и что может сделать сообщество по безопасности, чтобы предотвратить их.


Что такое DoS?

 Отказ в обслуживании, или DoS - самая базовая категория атак в сфере компьютерной безопасности, которая может использоваться в нескольких вариантах. Этот термин может быть применен к любой ситуации, в которой атакующий пытается помешать использованию кем-либо какого-либо ресурса. Это может быть реализовано различными методами, физическими и виртуальными. Например, атакующий может перекрыть доступ к телефонной системе путем перерезания главного телефонного кабеля, идущего к зданию, непрерывных звонков по всем свободным телефонным линиям, или взломав мини-АТС. Во всех трех случаях, атакующий достигает цели, закрывая доступ пользователей к ресурсу, т. к. становится невозможно произвести ни входящие, ни исходящие звонки.

Концепции DoS легко применимы к миру сетей. Маршрутизаторы и серверы могут обрабатывать ограниченный объем трафика в любой момент времени, в зависимости от таких факторов, как характеристика оборудования, количество памяти и полоса пропускания. Если этот предел превышается, новый запрос будет отвергнут. В результате, будет проигнорирован легитимный трафик, и пользователи получат отказ в доступе. Таким образом, атакующий, который хочет нарушить работу определенного сервиса или устройства, может сделать это, просто забросав цель пакетами, которые поглотят все доступные ресурсы.

DoS не является обычным взломом, в котором целью атакующего является получение неавторизованного доступа, но может оказаться столь же зловредным. Цель DoS – нарушение работы и причинение неудобств. Успех измеряется в продолжительности хаоса. Примененные против ключевых целей, таких как корневые DNS сервера, эти атаки могут быть серьезной угрозой. Угроза DoS атак зачастую стоит на первом месте при обсуждении концепций информационной войны. Их легко осуществить, трудно остановить, и они очень эффективны.

Что такое DDoS?

Темой этой статьи является специфичный тип DoS, который реализует координированную атаку от множества источников. DDoS, известная как распределенная атака на отказ в обслуживании, легко выполняется в большой сети, и может быть ужасающе эффективной. DDoS можно рассматривать как продвинутую форму традиционной DoS атаки. Вместо того, чтобы один атакующий наводнял цель атаки трафиком, используется множество компьютеров в связанной конфигурации "master-slave".

Процесс относительно прост. Взломщик получает доступ к множеству компьютеров, подсоединенных к Интернет (часто используя автоматизированные программы, известные как авторутеры) и устанавливает программное обеспечение DDoS (коих существует несколько вариантов). Это программное обеспечение позволяет атакующему удаленно управлять взломанным компьютером, делая его slave’ом. От устройства – master’а взломщик информирует slave’ов о цели и направляет атаку. Тысячи машин могут контролироваться из одной точки. Время старта, время остановки, адрес цели и тип атаки – все можно передать slave’ам от master’а через Интернет. Использованная для определенной цели одна машина может создать трафик в несколько мегабайт. Несколько сотен машин могут создать трафик в несколько гигабайт. Осознав это, легко понять, как разрушительна может быть эта внезапная высокая активность для практически любой цели.

Технологии взлома сети различны. При достаточном количестве машин, эффективной будет атака любого типа: можно направить ICMP запросы на широковещательный адрес (Smurf атаки), поддельные HTTP запросы, фрагментированные пакеты, или случайный трафик. Цель будет наверняка так сокрушена, что перестанет работать вообще, или как минимум качество ее работы очень сильно упадет. Атака может быть направлена на любое сетевое устройство: маршрутизаторы (эффективно блокирует всю сеть), серверы (Web, mail, DNS), или специфичные компьютеры (firewalls, IDS).

Почему так трудно противодействовать DDoS? Очевидно, что неожиданный, резко возросший трафик бросится в глаза любому компетентному системному администратору (если раньше не начнет звонить телефон и надрываться пейджер!). Однако, к сожалению, весь этот трафик будет наверняка подделанным, то есть истинный источник атаки будет скрыт. Это значит, что нет очевидного правила, которое позволит файрволлу защитить от этой атаки, так как трафик зачастую выглядит легитимным и может приходить откуда угодно.

Так что же остается делать? Остается ужасно тяжелая и нудная задача: исследование DDoS. На каждом шаге в цепочке маршрутизаторов, которые пересылали злонамеренный трафик в вашу сеть нужно сделать множество административных контактов: телефонных звонков, e-mail, и исследований перехваченных пакетов. Это требует много времени, особенно если учесть, что сеть или компьютер в настоящее время не работают. Принимая во внимание, что slave’ы могут быть расположены по всему миру, печальная правда состоит в том, DDoS атака чаще всего прекращается по милости атакующего, чем из-за каких-либо действий, предпринимаемых системным администратором атакованной системы.

Спасение от DDoS атак

Существует множество шагов, которые можно предпринять для смягчения эффекта от DDoS атак. Как было упомянуто в предыдущем разделе, начинать нужно с процесса исследования. Определите, какой магистральный маршрутизатор (маршрутизатор, обрабатывающий основной трафик Интернет) передает пакеты на ваш граничный маршрутизатор (маршрутизатор, который соединяет вашу сеть с Интернет). Свяжитесь с владельцами магистрального маршрутизатора, наверняка это будет телекоммуникационная компания или ISP, и проинформируйте их о вашей проблеме. В идеале, у них должна быть соответствующая служба, которая займется вашим вопросом. Им, в свою очередь, нужно будет определить, откуда в их сеть приходит злонамеренный трафик и связаться с источником. Но от вас здесь уже ничего не зависит. Так что же тем временем можете сделать вы?

Поскольку вы вряд ли сможете быстро остановить DDoS атаку, существует несколько шагов, которые могут помочь временно ослабить атаку. Если цель – единичная машина, простая смена IP адреса прекратит атаку. Новый адрес можно прописать на внутреннем DNS сервере и дать его только наиболее важным внешним пользователям. Это не очень красивое решение, но быстрое и действенное. Особенно оно применимо к ключевым серверам (например, почтовым, или баз данных), которые атакованы в вашей сети.

Есть шанс, что могут помочь некоторые методики фильтрации. Если атака не фальсифицирована, можно обнаружить в трафике определенную сигнатуру. Тщательное исследование перехваченных пакетов иногда дает характерные следы, на основе которых вы можете создать ACL (access control lists – списки контроля доступа) маршрутизатора или правила файрволла. К тому же, большая часть трафика может исходить от определенного провайдера или магистрального маршрутизатора. В этом случае вы можете временно заблокировать весь трафик от этого источника, что позволит пройти части легитимного трафика. Помните при этом, что вы также блокируете «реальные» пакеты, или легитимный трафик, но этим придется пожертвовать.

И последней возможностью, доступной для больших компаний и сетей, является установка дополнительного оборудования и увеличения пропускной способности во время атаки и ожидание ее прекращения. Конечно, это не лучшее решение, и не самое дешевое, но оно может временно устранить проблему.

Важно подчеркнуть, что процесс исследования необходимо начать сразу. Без сомнения, придется сделать множество телефонных звонков, e-mail, факсов между вашей организацией, вашим провайдером и другими людьми и компаниями, имеющими к этому отношение. На это, конечно, уйдет много времени, так что лучше раньше начать.

Предотвращение DDoS атак

Проблема DDoS может быть решена только всеобщими усилиями и более жесткими стандартами безопасности. Во-первых, администраторы и домашние пользователи должны в одинаковой степени быть уверены, что их компьютеры защищены. Slave’ы, используемые в DDoS атаках – продукт работы авторутеров, программ, которые сканируют тысячи машин, взламывают те из них, которые уязвимы, и устанавливают программное обеспечение. Установка последних патчей, остановка ненужных сервисов, и использование базовой файрволл фильтрации помогут вашей машине не стать добычей и участником в таких атаках. Регулярно проверяйте свои компьютеры на наличие уязвимостей с помощью специальных сканеров, например XSpider.

Наибольшая сложность при защите от DDoS состоит в поддельных IP адресах атакующих машин. Эта проблема может быть решена с использованием методики, называемой «исходящая фильтрация» (Egress filtering). Исходящая фильтрация анализирует пакеты, направленные в Интернет на граничном маршрутизаторе, стоящем перед магистральным маршрутизатором. Эти маршрутизаторы должны знать адреса всех устройств, стоящих за ним, поэтому все, что отправлено с других адресов – подделка. Поддельные пакеты должны отбрасываться до их попадания в Интернет или на магистральный маршрутизатор. Если сетевые администраторы установят такую фильтрацию по умолчанию, поддельные пакеты станут почти невозможными, что многократно сократит процесс идентификации в исследовании DDoS. К сожалению, в большинстве сетей эти фильтры отключены, и поддельные пакеты беспрепятственно проходят. IPv6, будущий IP стандарт, также имеет возможности защиты от этой фундаментальной сетевой проблемы.

Всегда имейте под рукой список административных и технических контактов с вашим ISP. Узнайте также, имеет ли ваш провайдер методику обнаружения и работы с DDoS атаками в своей сети. Некоторые крупные провайдеры имеют сенсоры, которые определяют неожиданный рост трафика в определенных точках, что служит сигналом для обнаружения и изоляции крупных DDoS инцидентов. Если вы сейчас ищите провайдера, спросите его, что они делают с DoS атаками. Если у вас уже есть провайдер, задайте ему тот же вопрос. В зависимости от ответа вы можете принять решение сменить провайдера.

Заключение

Распределенные атаки на отказ в обслуживании очень эффективны, и их трудно остановить. Окончательное решение этой проблемы требует от мирового сетевого сообщества неусыпно следовать строгим стандартам безопасности. В настоящий момент лучшей техникой защиты является готовность к такой атаке. Очень важно иметь план реагирования на DDoS инцидент. А использование исходящей фильтрации является хорошим стандартом безопасности, гарантирующим, что машина, находящаяся под вашим контролем, не участвует в таких атаках. Осведомленное компьютерное сообщество может сделать DDoS сегодня пережитком прошлого.
VOID.ru
http://www.void.ru/content/976

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

